# String mit contains vergleichen (ignore case)



## 1337iceskater (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber sonst hats nirgends hingepasst fand ich ;-)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich 2 Strings vergleichen will. An sich ist das auch kein Problem, wenn man den Case berücksichtigt. Bei mir möchte ich aber gerne auch den Case mal außen vor lassen. Leider fällt mir dazu einfach keine Möglichkeit ein, das zu schaffen.

Habt ihr vlt eine Idee wie man das bewerkstelligt?

Vielen Dank schonmal und LG

Stefan


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Jan 2010)

toLowerCase()
toUpperCase()

und dann contains

oder wenn genau gleich
equalsIgnoreCase(...)


----------



## 1337iceskater (21. Jan 2010)

Ich Idiot 

Danke dir, aber da hätte ich eigentlich auch alleine drauf kommen müssen ;-)


----------

